# auto trans question



## alt man (Oct 1, 2006)

sorry for all the questions guys. just trying to get familiar with this car. when it shifts, it does it ,um, crisply, i can really feel the shifts. characteristic of this car? not use to foreign cars, so this maybe normal for all i know. any ideas? thanks for being patient with me.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I had a 98 which shifted smooth, but my 00 shifts rough. I did hear of something with a sensor that goes half bad that makes it shift rough..... Otherwise i don't know what else to say


----------



## 2000SE (Oct 28, 2002)

Flush the ATF.

Jatcos tend to shift harsh.


----------

